# Ugodog help



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Rexy uses his Ugodog with pee pads under the grate very reliably. Sometimes he will put his back feet on the Ugodog grate but have his front feet off the Ugodog. This results in some pee on the floor beside the Ugodog. Not such a problem know as the Ugodog is in his expen with vinyl flooring under it. Clearly Rexy is doing what we want in using his Ugodog but we need a way to improve his accuracy. 
I thought about some type of a tray that the Ugodog could fit in that wouldn't allow him to step off the Ugodog but I am not sure what that might be. Also don't want to wig him out and cause an issue that would result in his rejection of the Ugodog. Ideas?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's a tough one. Kodi did a sinilar thing... Just getting his front feet in the Rascal Dog (which is close to twice the size of the UgoDog) the result was the same, however.

With the litter box, Pam King suggested that I push the litter to the rear of the box, so he had to get completely INTO the box to have his feet on the litter. That solved the problem.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks Karen. I am glad he is reliably going on the Ugodog and don't want to mess that up. If I come up with a solution I will post it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> thanks Karen. I am glad he is reliably going on the Ugodog and don't want to mess that up. If I come up with a solution I will post it.


Could you get a second UgoDog and put them side-by-side in the direction he is missing?

My other thought is, how close to the wall is it. could the environmental pressure of the wall be causing him to move away before he pees?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

The Ugodog is about 8 inches from the wall inside his expen. I ordered a litter pan with taller diges today. It is large enough for the Ugodog grates to fit in the bottom. I'm going to try this and may even turn the Ugodog tray over and set the new tray on top to provide a bit of height so the front feet in the floor is awkward. I'll see once the other tray comes in a few days. Wish me luck!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Good luck. I'm curious to see if this solves your problem. Let us know.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So the new tray arrived. I placed it in the expen with one of the Ugodog granted and pee pads. Rexy looked at it as though it was the GREAT BLACK HOLE that would eat him alive if he got anywhere near it! Ha ha! So funny but not accomplishing what I need which is for all pee to be in the appropriate place. Anyway I took the GREAT BLACK HOLE out of Rexy's expen until this weekend when I can work on shaping his acceptance of the GREAT BLACK HOLE as an appropriate pee/poop place. We'll see. The challenge now has become that he will wait to go out most of the time if we are around but that he can't hold it long enough if we aren't home so still needs and indoor option. I expect that by the end of the summer Rexy will go outside for all pee/poop business as my other 3 dogs do. So how much effort do I put into training him to appropriately use an indoor option when in all likelihood as he matures a bit more he'll only go outside anyway. Puppies - still have a love 'me/hate 'em (not really) relationship! I don't want to rush Rexy's growing up but very much look for to his 2.5 year old self and forward!


----------

